# Beezille's Buns



## fuzz16 (May 28, 2010)

So, I fell off the forum for a bit and gonna try to make a comeback. For those of you who don't know me, I am Brenda! I am a 20 year old single mom-kinda! Just got an apartment with my boyfriendand it's great to be on my own, again.



My daughter, Charlee Ann, was born July 14th, 2008. She has a birthday coming up soon, and the terrible twos has already started!!!









I have two bunnies currently, Sebille aka Sebi-a holland lop. And Fallow, my sweetheart 3/4 flemish giant 1/4new zealand cross. He is a sweet boy and been through a lot. Attempts at bonding him and Sebille are going slow, but he longer attacks the little boy. Mimzy was recently lost, who was bonded with Fallow. They were a love at first sight bonding. 






Sebille is VERY tolerant of everything around him. Very good with his litter box and he goes to work with me and has a fondness of kids cuddling on him, not so much adults, but definately loves the kids











Mimzy was my french lop, here she is with Fallow. RIP miss you girl






And my tolerant giant who likes sleeping in bed, not eating his veggies, and cuddles












And also, a rehabber has been helping me raise a wild bunny. She took him to te vet and what was thought to be a fractured leg is actually not, but due to head trauma he will always be a bit funny, walking in circles and such. Every now and then his ear will stop start bleeding again so he still has some rough spots ahead where he may not make it. He is eating grass and hay and now she is talking to me about options for long term rehab due to his head trauma he will never be able to live out a life like a wild rabbit. 
















So now she is doing research about places for long term rehabs. The bf has become very attached though and so I may try to get liscenced to rehab him and keep him here with me. Please don't flame me for this, she said other options the rehab would do is let it go anyways, or feed it to the predatory animals. So right now it's still up in the air about the fate of the baby bunny...and if your curious about his coming to me. A customer who knew I had rabbits asked adviceabout him after her husband ran over the nest with a lawnmower and I told her the chances of survival were low. She brought him in and asked if I could do something to help...I'm a bleeding heart. Bf said he didn't care. His name is Honda (were big into cars) and he was named that cause he doesn't work right. Kinda a joke but it suits him.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 29, 2010)

After looking at the cute sweet face of Charlee Ann in the first picture, terrible twos, from her?


----------



## fuzz16 (May 29, 2010)

YA!!! you would never think it...but she has come to like punding on the ground with fists and heels and doubling over squeeling like a stuck pig. lol. ugh....

been a stressful week though. between having my own apartment and living with the bf and work and had the baby shower this weekend im exhausted. worked 8 to 1 and had the baby shower 1 to 4 then back to work from 4:30 to 8. ugh! i came home fell in bed...


----------



## hartleybun (May 30, 2010)

remember the terrible twos:X charlee is a sweet looking little lady tho!

good luck with the baby bunny - there are a lot of people who would have just let nature take it's courseray:


----------



## fuzz16 (May 30, 2010)

normally i would have..i grew up in the country...i grew up seeing animals killed or die and it never bothers me. its hard convincing myself its ok to care about wild animals sometimes, but once i do i dont stop. ): baby is thriving though and during run time he came and laid in the niche of my arm and stomach. ill miss his baby stage.


----------



## fuzz16 (May 30, 2010)

OH! forgot to mention...brought home Fallow finally today! I havn't seen him in about a week...lol...he has been at a friends and she tends to love to much and feed to much. SO! Fallow is going to start working out hardcore.  I missed him though, havn't seen him a lot the last month and I'm sure it's been hard for him loosing Mimzy then moved to a strange place. Him and Sebi are hopefully going to bond. *fingers crossed*


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 30, 2010)

I bet he missed you too.


----------



## SweetSassy (May 31, 2010)

I'm so glad things are looking up andworking out for you. You deserve it Love the pic's.


----------



## fuzz16 (May 31, 2010)

Dave, my friend kept saying he'd miss me. During run time she said he'd just look around the room really confused and after searching he'd go back to the cage and lay down. Possibly looking for Mimzy to, though.... ):

I am dog sitting my sisters dog (who I have joint custody over) and our friends dog. These two mutts don't freaking stop! So annoying playing 24/7. Hook hangs out by the rabbits all the time just staring, and Daisy tries to play with her. Lol. 

And also...woke up waaaay to early!!! I got up at 5am cause dogs had to pee. ugh...taking two big dogs down a two flights of stairs. NEVER AGAIN! I shoulda waited the 5 months before an apartment became available on the floor level!!

Keep trying to charge my camera batteries but nada....and phone fell in the toilet so I have no way of taking pictures. GR.


----------



## fuzz16 (May 31, 2010)

Weeeelll...the bfs dad didnt like me as far as I knew because he thinks I am a bit controlling, but he is also a very controlling guy who thinks women should do everything and more. But he was in a good mood today, bought us a entertainment center for cheap-20, a new matress and egyption cotton sheets and pillow cases and bed skirt, a nice suede comforter with two shams, and a couple of those fancy pillows simply for decoration....i dont know why but their 40$ a peice!?!?! so his dad spent 700$ on us today. And tomorrow I am supposed to go to nebraska furniture mart and find a bed frame and dresser and night stand-matching set- that I like and to let them know. UGH...I would rather them spend a grand on paying two months rent. haha. Oh well though, it's super nice of them. And meaning the bf broke his back, the matrss should help a lot. 

Annnnd...added a new member to the family. We have "OUR" first pet. Meaning my buns were mine and my cat was mine (shes not here yet) and the sometimes resident dog is mine...he wanted an us pet. So I found one!!! Pictures tomorrow, I'm exhausted. Still unnamed, though...this is where its supposed to get suspenseful!! night


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 1, 2010)

darn...no comments. hopefully someones surprised!! i was!

First!!! Me and Charlee...these were from yesterday, she's growing so much these past couple months its crazy. She sings no more monkeys jumping on the bed and loves wheels on the bus. She totally loves the wild bunny too!!! Sebis still her fav though!




we rawred




funny faces




swinging in her boy pjs




were wearing cool socks




evil laugh!?





Sebi-him and fallow are chubs i know









Fallow but pic





the cage setup-fallow gets night run, sebi day, and well...no name hallway for a couple hours..ps. i know i need to clean cage!hose didnt get it all. lol





Welcome to my family-who I will try to bond with Sebs...no name currently.


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 1, 2010)

Charlee went to the dr today...about every month she seems to be getting ear infections. This time the infection was oozing out. I had a nice dr this time who wasn't rushing me or anything, even talked to me about my wrist problems....i have a cyst and he told me to smash it, with a bible of all things! he said another option is using a needle and syringe to get it out, ill go that route. lol. 

So he said if the medicine doesn't start working in a week, call him, not my dr, to talk about tubes for her ears. ): scary.


----------



## SweetSassy (Jun 1, 2010)

I haven't looked thru your blog but is that a new rabbit? Boy or girl? He/ She is beautiful! I love the coloring and long ears. 



Very cute pic's Your daughter is so cute. My 2 smaller kids had tubes in their ears and it's much better than dealing with ear infection after earinfection. It's a really quick procedure. I hope she feels better.


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 2, 2010)

i got him memorial day  still deciding on names though...my friend wants to call him dumbo...lol. but i have a trend goin wit weird names. I was thinking ace, but it just doesnt fit his nerdy personality.

best part of english lops so far...he trips on his ears then gets really upset and thumps then grooms himself like nothing happened-like cats do when they miss the ledge or something lol

ya ive heard ood things about tubes, so im seein that as a solution to all the problems weve had lately with her.

also...he told me to drain my cyst witha syringe and needle cause its growin between my wrist joint, pushing it apart, causin immense pain. on top of arthritis which im now takin arthritis pain meds for...im to young for this


----------



## Myia09 (Jun 2, 2010)

What a beautiful english lop! So handsome!


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 3, 2010)

thanks  im hopin really hard i dont have a bad experiance with him, so far hes great, a little skittish still, but with the dog in his face i understand. 

i also chickened out on shoving the needle in my cyst. i didnt wear my brace all day and im paying for it right now


----------



## Bassetluv (Jun 3, 2010)

Oh gosh, where to begin? First, just wanted to say you have a beautiful little girl! She reminds me very much of a little girl I used to babysit many many years ago.  I read what you posted about ear infections; my son was plagued with them as well, when he was little. I can't recall what age he was when they began (around 2, maybe?) but it seemed an infection always came on in the middle of the night, and always in the middle of the week. He went through antibiotic after antibiotic, until a specialist recommended tubes in the ears. So he had that done as well. Unfortunately for Stephen, the tubes didn't work, so he finally underwent surgery to have his tonsils removed, and never had an infection again after that. From what I understand, however, the tubes usually do work well (it seems my son was a tough case). I too, remember having ear infections when I was little, and treatment way back then was a bit different. My mom would warm up some oil and put it in my ear canal...it didn't really help, but the one thing I can recall vividly is the pain associated with an ear infection...it was wicked! Hopefully the tubes will clear up Charlee's infections quickly.  Oh, and I agree with what SweetSassy said...procedure for putting in tubes is quick and quite routine.

And I have to say that Sebi is one of the cutest bunnies I've seen! I love his fuzzy look and Holland-ish markings (not to mention those eyes!).

Annnnd (jumping in glee)....another e-lop in the forum!!!!!! Woohoo! What a good-looking little guy too.  *Waves at Mr. No-name* :biggrin:


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 3, 2010)

Id be to afraid to use any oils in her ear or medicine that the dr hasnt approved. once a week a put some ear cleaner in their to break up the large amount of wax build up though. she always grabs it and says medicine. lol. and its a lot better now...but if it comes up i think i will be adament about tubes after what ive heard and read about it.






I LOOOOVE Sebi. He goes to work with me and will sit on the counter for hours and lets little kids cuddle on him and he is great about using his litter box. He really loves little kids, though. Never bitten but sorta has that whatever diatant attitude my last holland had. And yes...his eyes are definately beautiful. Which is how he got his name. Sebille means fairy lol. He tends to be at the butt of the girly jokes around here 



AND THANK YOU! I have been wanting an e-lop since before I got my flemish almost two years go! They always seemed so far away, though and I could never afford the trip or flying them here. He's from a breeder in Iowa. Hes such a doll and I'm so happy to have him join my family!!!





The more and more I think about names for the elop, i wanna name him Ace..but still not sure. I would love to call him Aaron after my friend who passed almost a year ago in a week...but if anything happened to him after namin him Aaron id be heartbroken


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jun 4, 2010)

My daughter had chronic ear infections about the same age as Charlee Ann. They were also affecting her speech development. The dr said it would be like trying to hear someone talk underwater. I am a big fan of tubes for the ears. They kept things drained and she didn't have anymore infections.

I see your another victim of an e-lop. Beautiful bunny, I love this look, I've seen it in my Daisy Mae many times, its the what can I get into that they don't think I can get into. Like Bassetluv said the "e" in e-lop stands for engineer so watch out!


----------



## hln917 (Jun 4, 2010)

Charlee is so adorable! How is the little cottontail doing? Does he have a name yet?


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 5, 2010)

Charlee's ear infection is getting better, but i now wonder if she has speech problems cause of the multitude of infections. she talks a lot and understands great, but her words dont sound "right". so i think ill have to get over my fear of someone putting holes in her ears so that she can thrive.

shes sitting on my lap right now watching spirit, stallion of the cimmoran-which we watch min of 3 times a day! lol. this is her first friday night staying at the apartment, shes normally with my parents cause i work, but i have sunday off for a first in two months!!! and work tonight though. 

(need to rant)
my boss told me and another girl-who weve both been there for a year-that we need to find a second job...meaning even though we have senrority were not getting more hours. and a girl who started after me is making 9.00 an hour while i make 7.50...havnt gotten a raise in a year. im pretty upset about it and ive voiced this to him and he just said shes more knowledgeable about horses...but im sorry shes dumb about everything else and we do more on the pet side. she doesnt even know why rawhides bad for dogs or why science diet is bad. makes me upset. but have a job interveiw monday for a assistant manager position at a kaycees-gas station- so wish me luck!!
(end rant)

Well still decided on a name for the elop...ace is the only thing coming to mind but i dont know if it suits him yet. he is sooo weird. lol. compared to any other rabbit ive had. tripping over his ears, and he will grab on and pull it if its under him

was super mad this morning...went to put spirit on in the living room but allll the cords were chewed up by sebi. its the first time hes chewed cords. i dont know how he got out. but im pretty upset right now cause some cords were my bfs speakers so hell be VERY upset ):

but good news...which i know its not good right now to have them together, but sebi is now grooming the elop. they sleep cuddled and sebi flips his ears up when grooming, so i think i luckily have another bonded pair. sebi and fallow still hate one antoher. havnt introduced the elop to fallow, kinda scared at his size.


i have some pics i need to upload...


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 5, 2010)

*hln917 wrote: *


> Charlee is so adorable! How is the little cottontail doing? Does he have a name yet?


the cottontail is doing great. a lot better-we decided not being with us is best and so we dont handle him anymore. he is going to the rehabber who was going to originally take him, she has 16 bunnys around his age and size she is releasing in a cpple weeks. she thinks the other ones will wild him up a bit. he will be released on a wildlife preserve and his legs a bit better. so hoping for the best from here...


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jun 6, 2010)

I can understand about the job situation and lack of raises. Where I work we haven't gotten a raise in 5 years. They finally gave us one and it comes out to a nickel per hour raise!

The name for your e-lop will come, with mine, my daughter looked at her and said she's a Daisy.

Glad the other bun is doing well.


----------



## crystal (Jun 6, 2010)

How are you going with names for the new elop? Have you got a shortlist yet?

I just looked at her picture again and thought "Amber" haha just a suggestion 

I hope Charlee is much better now too.


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 7, 2010)

i had pictures, promise...but my silly self accidently deleted them all -.- will get some new ones soon.

had an interveiw for an assitant manager position at a caseys today, it went really well. she said for my age and being a single mom she is amazed at my accomplishments work wise in the past.  woot me. shes setting up a meeting with the district manager and then i will know. fingers crossed...

blah...names are at a slump. LOL!! 
-ace
-bo
...but hes bonding with sebi so well---hope i dont jinx it--- i wanna give him a really unusual name. that would only be right. but ya im just waiting to hear the name or see it somewhere and i know itll hit me.  

and crystal, its a boy...dont know how much he would appreciate the name amber. and all i can think of with that is the show house, the amber chick who i hated that died. lol

charlee is doing much better, thank you 

my to do list: 
1. put my shopping list into effect...i have a 200$ limit
2. clean bun cages, set up the run for lil ones
3. throw fallow on the patio and chill for a bit while brushing the bugger out
4. make the bed
5. fold laundury
6. make dinner
7. do dishes
8. go for a walk
9. get charlee a bath and put in spirit for the third time today, give her her meds AND put her to bed
10....uhhm make the bf do something useful lol
11. get everything ready for charlees school tomorrow
12. make sure bf has things ready for work tomorrow 
13. say my last night to baby wild bunny, were hoping to release him tomorrow
14. SLEEP!

ps...somewhere in there...find ear plugs...bf talks in his sleep. GRRR


----------



## crystal (Jun 9, 2010)

oops! sorry... I had probably read that he's a boy but I had forgotten. I will definitely always remember that now haha

haha I watch house too.... I didn't really like Amber either come to think of it. But I know a really nice girl called Amber who lives in my town so I was thinking of her. 

I like names with Z's and X's in them cos they're different.... Zac, Zeek, Zoro, Xavier, Axle/Axyl... hmm that's all I've got for boys.

lol I sleep with ear plugs too, pretty much every night these days. drowns out snoring, brother coming home at 2am and sudden loud rabbit noises.


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 10, 2010)

lol no problem, he gets called a girl by a lot of friends who see him, and i like the name axel, so i may add that to the list too. bf wants to call him igor...blah. i like the name faux-ssaid like fox. but who knows

all the buns are doing good, their loving the blueberrys. Fallow got so excited he jumped in my lap for one. Sebi is really skittish now that the lil elop is caged with him, not sure why. but they get along really well, minus the fact the elop has figured out how to climb up the nic cage and get throgh a bigger hole. lol

pictures hopefully later, got some cute ones today---hopefully i dont delete them all this time -.-


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 11, 2010)

Released the baby bun...heres a last pic of him






ok some elop pics

























like i said...him and sebille are doing great


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 11, 2010)

ok so i didnt notice how gross my stomach looked in that pic...dont think gross. ...it was destoryed when i was prego. 

ok...so some of you mighta read the thread about i got a shelter cat. his names tanner-might change. he got a bath yesterday and he put up with it pretty well. puts up with charlee good too. cried at the window or door most of the night though -.- annoying.

my expression is weird...lol ignore it...i was starting to laugh at charlee


----------



## crystal (Jun 11, 2010)

nawww cute elop pics, he looks cuddly. and cute cat too, cute white paws 

are you getting any closer to deciding the elops name? anymore new names on the list of possibilities?


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 14, 2010)

still no name ideas...lol...just nothing coming to me yet. we named the cat romeo...bf wants to call the elop igor but i cant accept the name.

so im using this as a personal update. i have had some personal problems. hurt to be touched, bones and joints having pains through them. dizziness, memory loss...

some of it may link back to being knocked out a couple months ago, others not so much. 

so drs think it may be linked to a hormone overdose from my birth control-im on implanon. had that removed today...took the dr 3 cuts...one small, it was to low, one to the side of it...not deep enough and it had to be where the tip was...the third was a pretty big gash and still wasnt deep enough so pressing it against the new cut, cut once more. it came out easily after that. im in super amounts of pain as they had to cut into the muscle. sigh. so my arm hurts..but im hoping it helps

im getting slightly depressed cause i cant stand being touched and im afraid my bf wont be so understanding for long. im exhausted and irritable. hopefully things start getting better and theres nothin serious wrong with me


----------



## crystal (Jun 16, 2010)

I know, I've got an idea! With a cat called Romeo, you could call the elop Juliet haha I am partly joking, but also I think it is a cute name for her. 

From what I've read, your boyfriend sounds like a good guy. Which makes me think that he'll stick around. My main advice is - don't create what you fear. Don't push him away which will create what you are fearing will happen. If you need some space because you're tired and irritable, tell him that. Tell him how you're feeling. Communication is the key 

I sure hope that some answers can be found and that you start to see an improvement after that birth control thing has been taken out. 

Take care of yourself.


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 16, 2010)

he* lol, or else i mgiht come up with something like juliet 

im lookin at greek names again...but still nothing. i feel kinda bad that i cant name him -.- he is getting so big though! and him and sebi are still doing great!

Fallow is sleeping under my bed right now with Romeo...its cute...they touch just barely. I think Fallow found a new friend

my bf is a good guy...just immature, insecure, and clingy. but hey...we all have issues  hes been pretty good though, helping me clean my arm and dealin with my random outburts of anger that leads to crying. which is totally new...haha

and so...ive been hinted by people that on the trip were going on at the end of next month-mazda car meet...wohoo-but he might propose. like legit. heh


----------



## crystal (Jun 16, 2010)

oh my gosh I did it again... I thought I had it the right way round. dammit. sorry!

boyfriends have to learn to live with outbursts of crying haha I know mine did anyway. why do you say he is immature, insecure and clingy? how long have you been together?

oh wow do you think/feel you're ready to get enaged?


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 17, 2010)

lol no problem  hes just a super girly bunny like Sebi haha

i met him in his party stage, drinking hardcore, partying, different girls every week. i will admit, he was kinda...a uhm whatever you wanna call it. players a good PG word for the forum lol. he is still just immature...its his first time living on his own. he grew up with his mom cleaning up after him and cooking...so like last night he made a big deal about me telling him to clean the bathroom...
insecure in the way hes always afraid ima leave him or cheat when ive never cheated nor given him a reason to worry about it. and he ALWAYS has to know where i am and what im doin....
he has his downfalls, but theres a lot of great things about him that i dont mention. he got charlee ready this morning cause i was cramping so bad and he made her breakfast

technically weve only been together for 2.5 months. short i know.
but we had a thing about 6 months ago, things came in the picture and he started dating a girl, which they broke up and so somehow him and i ended up from friends to dating...(break up was my fault but he was better off without her cause i knew she was cheating on him)
bout being engaged..weve talked about it.
i was engaged before and thats the only thing that will make this hard, i dont want to feel like im betrayed jesse, who i was engaged to before. but idk


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 25, 2010)

fallow is on strict hay right now and its helpin a bit...hes tired of being brushed, tends to avoid me when i have it

i need to kinda vent though...my bf is upset about it. im shaking and confused. when i was 5 months pregnant or so my daughters dad disappeared. my daughter will be 2 on the 14th. my sister saw him at the mall a couple days ago working...i called the store to see if it was for sure him. i talked to him, just askin what time the store closed. i want to confront him, i have nothing to loose. i dont need his money or him seein my daughter, i want him to sign his rights over. 
...im debating. i mean i have nothing to loose with him knowing that i found him. i just wanna know why he is such a loser and couldnt step up to his daughter.


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 25, 2010)

we talked for a bit...he said he would sign his rights over if he agreed to not get him for child support. he said if hes paying he wants to be in her life...which i think is stupid.
i asked why he disapeared...he just said he didnt. ya right. i couldnt find him. thats disappearing.
he said the DNA place would call him if the baby was his, its been about a 1.5 months since i took the test and 1 month for him. i havnt heard back from them either...so idk. there is NO possibility of charlee being someone elses.
what upset me the most was he knew what she looked like. her hair color and eyes....idk. im so stressed. blah.


----------



## Myia09 (Jun 25, 2010)




----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 26, 2010)

to top of my horrid day...somebun has stinky poo...got a speeding ticket and dropped my phone in the sink at work.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jun 27, 2010)

Sorry your having a rough time. I guess it can only get better.


----------



## fuzz16 (Jul 1, 2010)

my choice has sorta been made...her father will be signing his rights over but still has a right to be in her life, but he wont be allowed to see her without me there. 
he met her monday and we went to the zoo tuesday...hes good with her and it made me happy for her but hurt really bad too.

ordered pregnancy tests online-ill know in...mmmm about a week?  im crossing my fingers.

rabbit update:
i have some pics to add but just doing a quick update before lunch and naptime. I had all 3 together and they were fine until Sebi decided to start humpin Fallow. Fallow and Sebi were even laying next to eachother. So I take it from here, I can start attemptin to bond them


----------



## fuzz16 (Jul 8, 2010)

test=negative...bf cried and is worried about being sterile on his part or mine. hard realization. 

fallows shedding was getting better...then out of no where...BAM...fur everywhere again! hes like a husky or something ha

charlees "sperm donor" is still planning to sign his rights over. 

my second job is killin me. working 4-11:20 at night has destroyed my schedule. i stay up till late every night and wake up at 6 still. i wake up throughout the night to unable to sleep.

i feel super horrible...still havnt named the elop. levi calls him igor. my friend calls him dumbo. but hes a smart sucker....hes found everyway possible to escape his cage and then some.

photbucket is workin super slow for me and so i have to upload one picture at a time and it is VERY aggervating. but i have some of the buns i need to get up here.


----------



## fuzz16 (Jul 10, 2010)

im working two jobs. 

10 at the feed store that i have been with for 10 months (with no raise) 
and 30 a week night shift making pizzas. 
i am stressed, tired, lackin sleep, and the little enjoyment today was by fallow coming to cuddle while i watched tv and playing with the dogs. 

my bfs car needs a new engine, thats 3grand. no idea where hes going to come up with the money. right now i dont care as long as he pays his half of rent...sigh.


----------



## crystal (Jul 12, 2010)

Sounds like things haven't been so good with you Brenda. I'm so sorry to read about these things getting you down.

I'm not really sure what else to say. Keep using this as a place to vent when you need to. There are people following... and we care.

I hope things start to improve for you this week xo


----------



## fuzz16 (Jul 12, 2010)

ya i would think things would get better...but my being cranky and tired and coughing all week has driven me and my bf apart. he slept on the couch last night and i cried myself to sleep. i needed a good cry i think. around midnight he went and got me nyquil. 

today is his day off and he watched charlee while i slept in till 10:30ish...which i never do but i assume is from the nyquil.

were takin Bently to the dog park today-which btw is a dog we got last week. ill get some pictures. internets to slow to upload anything up to photobucket lately


----------



## crystal (Jul 12, 2010)

I suppose sometimes things have to get worse before they can get better. there will always be things in life that can get us down, its our choice whether we chose we get up again, brush ourselves off and keep going. It seems clear to me that you are a fighter, so I think in time things will start to turn around. 

I am sure it did you the world of good having a sleep in. and your bf definitely gets bonus points from me for looking after charlee while you can catch up on some sleep. he sounds like a considerate guy.

cool you got a dog? pics are a must


----------



## fuzz16 (Jul 13, 2010)

well ya...i was talking with my mom tonight and decided as much as i need this job...its not what i want, i do not make enough to support myself after paying for gas, i never see my daughter, im driving myself to exhaustion and drivn my bf and i apart.
so im going to work my butt off, suck up the exhaustion and get my last paycheck in and say tata. love the people...so thatll be sad. 

and levi, my bf, is great help with her. he watched her tonight. (which his mom stole her away). charlees soon to be "grandma" painted her nails, sprayed her wit perfume, put lip gloss on her, and didher hair. she looked so cute!i was so happy though when i heard charlee called his mom grandma. they call her a grandbaby to friends and people and even charlee. so he and his family has truly taken me and her in a lot more than could have ever dreamed of.  i love him. 

and yes...dog. lol. his name is bently. his story:
bentley was gotten at 6 weeks old off CL from a daughter of someone i work with. she got tired of bently so got a pitbull puppy and bently went with the woman i work with. things worked out as they sometimes do so bently had to go back to the daughter. city found out the number of dogs and bentlys options were pound or new home. planned on takin him in temporarily cause i dont have the time for a dog really...but he stuck and hes not going anywhere.
he is a 30lbs, needs to be fixed, about a year old border collie. smart as heck, no herding skills, SLEEPS ALLLLL DAY..remind me of a greyhound. couch potatoes till you take the leash off at the park and GONE.


----------



## fuzz16 (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## fuzz16 (Jul 13, 2010)

bad picture of me. but fallow and charlee sleeping by me
















^^I LOOOOVE this picture of charlee 







































fallow and sebi during first bonding session after a long romp




this is when the aggression started


----------



## crystal (Jul 14, 2010)

I love the first photo where Charlee has her leg on Bently haha 

and I love the first photo from the next lot, where Charlee and Fallow are sleeping. I love the bunny nose sticking out, so cute!

so Sebi and the e-lop are already living together are they? and now you're trying to work Fallow in by doing sessions with Sebi and Fallow first? Am I on the right track... I wish you all the best, and lots of patience with that! (or whatever the goal is)


----------



## fuzz16 (Jul 15, 2010)

*crystal wrote: *


> I love the first photo where Charlee has her leg on Bently haha
> 
> and I love the first photo from the next lot, where Charlee and Fallow are sleeping. I love the bunny nose sticking out, so cute!
> 
> so Sebi and the e-lop are already living together are they? and now you're trying to work Fallow in by doing sessions with Sebi and Fallow first? Am I on the right track... I wish you all the best, and lots of patience with that! (or whatever the goal is)



first...wanna say thanks for commenting on my blog. sometimes i feel invisible. after being here for almost two years...i still feel like a new member.

charlee and bently get along so well! its suprising. lol. she will take him out of the kennel and want to take him for walks all the time.

and i like that picture, just makes me look gross. lol. i rarely find time to do girly stuff anymore! her favorite bun is still sebi though, she will call his name at the store or another house...like sebi sebi...and then where are you. lol. he tolertes her better than me. must be a holland thing cause my last one was the same. 

and sebi and sam, the elop, have lived together since day one of sam coming home. he grooms him and bosses him around. im just hoping that i get sam fixed before hormones break them up ): 

and i actually had a huge pen open with all 3 in it, but sam was sleepin in the kitchen when i brought fallow in. they were ok for a minute. fed them and gave them treats then they went and laid down, but once sebi got up fallow bit him and got aggressive. havnt really tried since them. not going to worry to much about it. i like fallow being a house bunny, would never trust sebi and sam to be though.


----------



## fuzz16 (Jul 15, 2010)

well my daughter turned 2 yesterday! i worked the night shift so we didnt do anything. but were celebrating it with my bfs parents saturday between my jobs-meaning no nap, but ill manage. 
i kept asking her how old she is, and shed hold up 4 fingers and say FOUR!!! lol at least shes prepared!

since i rearranged the cages sebi and sam are in the x-large dog kennel with fallow free roaming. when i am gone or asleep i put the x-pen around the table though givin him under the table and the kitchen to run in since i still dont trust him.

figured i need to get some boxes from work and make some toys for them one of these days i have off some energy some morning. make a little cardboard house and run for the little guys and a bigger one for fallow stretching under the table, prob make another one in the living room just so he can have a big one.


----------



## fuzz16 (Jul 16, 2010)

threw up last night around 11ish after not being able to sleep...i could then sleep
waking up at 4 this morning kinda killed me, ruined my whole day and ability to function. 

fallow has been super destructive today for some reason. he attacked Sebi through the cage bars, which he hasnt dont in a few months. he gave me the bunny butt all day...wouldnt even take a bite of banana from me! so now i feel like breaking down because i feel absolutely horrible and unable to do anything right at the moment. 

i want to quit my job right now. i hate the drive. i hate my boss. but i love the people i work with. iapplied for a job as a kennel tech and as a doggy daycare person. only nice thing bout those is i wont be out till midnight working...not much else to say for now...just tired.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jul 17, 2010)

Your elop is so cute.

Happy belated birthday Charlee!

:birthday


----------



## fuzz16 (Jul 17, 2010)

thanks, Dave  

well...we went to petco to kill time-I know horrible. He was looking at mice while I looked over cat food and prices for a friend who needs brand help. WELL...for some reason...the bf wants mice. Which is cool with me. So we made up an agreement....I am taking in a foster rabbit if I am approved by the rescue. If not...that's ok I tried. And he is getting a mouse. hmm...But I'm going to see how fostering goes and see if I want to do another after this guy leaves me. Might be a mismarked black dutch if he hasn't been PTS yet. ): 

But lots going on, have some time next week to work on things next week thankfully and catch up on sleep. 

We also talked about houses, I found a perfect one I love that was foreclosed with a big shed in a HUUUGE backyard which would be amazing. Payments would be 500$ a month for a small 3BR 1.5Ba. 

I get a lot of people who say I have too many pets...it kinda bothers me. I know I work two jobs and have a daughter but it's so easy to schedule around everyone here as long as I don't waste my time with things...ie tv. lol. 
I have 1 dog, 3 buns, and a cat. Compared to some people on this forum and others I think. o well. my mini rant. time to research mice and cages...lol


----------



## fuzz16 (Jul 18, 2010)

A girl I work with who is an absolutel doll and who i love to death is quitting ): she is fed up with our boss and on top of that her knee is messed up from something she did at work-swollen about twice the size of her other knee! and she found a better job, i told her to tell our boss peace and keep in touch. im happy for her, just dont like the idea of having to keep up on her hours, meaning ill be working overtime on nights. BUT...nice paycheck then maybe i can peace out too. lol

brought fallow home a newspaper! i was reading it and he grabbed it and started shedding the ends. silly boy. he laid in it then i cudled him while he gave his tooth pur.

he is my baby. i was tellin my bf last night about how when i had to choose who to give up between him and his brother, blake...i sat in their cage ands started balling. i felt like a failure because i had to rehome one. blake went on eating...fallow crawled in my lap laid his head on my shoulder and i cried, (very very hard), into his fur, leaving his very damp...but since then he is my baby and i could never let him go. i got in trouble cause i hesistated when levi asked if i would choose him or the bunny if it came down to it


----------



## fuzz16 (Jul 19, 2010)

its hot outside. i am tired.
buns get to stay in nice air conditioned area all day. lol
sam grunted at me last night when i cleaned his cage, was worried maybe he is getting aggressive...but then he started licking my hand and demandin pets, so maybe not. 
nothing else to really update...o got denied for fostering. that was a tough moment. o well..


----------



## Myia09 (Jul 19, 2010)

Ugh I miss having those types of ears! So adorable!

Is he nueterd? I am now very fearful of cage aggressivness.


----------



## fuzz16 (Jul 20, 2010)

hes only about 3 months old so not nuetered yet-which yes i know he shouldnt be wit sebi yet but i dont want to take him away either

and i dont know if it was cage aggressiveness or just wanting food or if he sneezed...he hasnt been like that since then and i wasnt in his cage...so idk. but after sheriff kinda worries me as none of my rabbits have ever been cage aggressive and i hope to never experiance it. 



ON ANOTHER NOTE...fallows breeder has a steel doe and jack, fallows dad...shes breeding them when the weather is nicer. after some convincing and deal making...i MIGHT be getting another flemish to bond with fallow. itll be the only girl in the house. LOL. bf says theres to many boys here and the testosteron is making him go nuts.


----------



## fuzz16 (Jul 21, 2010)

well i am no longer worried about cage aggression from sam...if anything more worried about never bein able to get anything done in their cage  he insists on running into my lap and lickin me, or into the litter box im cleaning, or steppin under my feet. silly boy. 

the pictures are dark but flash is broken on the camera ): and i had pictures of sebi...but i dont think they loaded right


----------



## Myia09 (Jul 21, 2010)

He is getting so big!


----------



## fuzz16 (Jul 21, 2010)

HE HAS! almost bigger than Sebi now!!! its so crazy how fast they grow. i think he is in a super awkward stage where everything is to big for his body lol.although if he never grows into his feet ill be happy  i love his big giant feet!


----------



## crystal (Jul 21, 2010)

I've been reading along but haven't commented for a while... 

The pics of sam are very cute! They are a bit dark like you said, if you have a photo editing program it should be pretty easy to make them a bit brighter. The way I do it is in iPhoto, but that won't help unless you have a mac?


----------



## fuzz16 (Jul 21, 2010)

wish i had adobe photoshop but i lost it when my comp crashed and i cant find my friends disk from it. and i dont have a mac, as nice as they are. i just need to charge my camera batteries cause the bfs flash is broken on his camera


----------



## crystal (Jul 22, 2010)

When I get a faster computer I will get photoshop. For now my old mac is fine. 

If you wanted to, you could email me the pics and I could put them in iPhoto, increase the light and send them back to you? no pressure but I'd be happy to try


----------



## fuzz16 (Jul 22, 2010)

can you save them to your computer from here? their just sitting on my photobucket.com account


----------



## fuzz16 (Jul 23, 2010)

i was going through old pictures...i know their in this thread...but i wanted to share again


Mimzy (RIP) my sweet...no so sweet, french lop and my baby Fallow







Daisy and Sebi when he was a baby


----------



## fuzz16 (Jul 23, 2010)

For Myia 

the bf named them...they do have a theme if you can figure it out...lol
bacon





the fuzz





Popo





Bacon is my favorite. she will lay he head on my fingers and let me rub behind her ears. super sweetie. Fuzz nips and squeks if you touch her or get near her and Popo is kinda just whatever...but would prefer to be not held, but ok with being touched. Popo and fuzz are friends and Bacon is kinda the lone one out that they tolerate. shes a lot more active than the other two also


----------



## Myia09 (Jul 23, 2010)

Awwww! Popo and fuzz look like mine! Hehe cute!!!!!


----------



## fuzz16 (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks  ill try to get some more pictures when my camera has got new batteries in it and the girls have gotten more used to me.

well, i was told she will be breeding her flemish in the fall...so babies born around late august or september and then they will be able to go home around late november early december! So I have until then to prepare! 

Fallow had run of the apartment last night as I let Sebi and Sam stay out with the NIC Xpen attached to their kennel. All the bunnies were good and their al happy right now. Fallow slept in my room and jumped on the bed once around 4am and got done really quick, lol. Guess he is more comfortable under it  

Romeo, the cat, is so sweet. He waits until I come home at night-as i get home around midnight on a good night- and then leads me to my room, then follows me to the bathroom and sits in the doorway meowing while I shower. Lol. He loves me...poor Levi. We got the cat so he could have a pet that liked him as Fallow is the only one warming up to him...cat hates Levi. lol. 

In work news. I GET TO TRANSFER! My current boss is incapable of humane emotions and is very cruel. It's a 45 minute drive for 8$ an hour so I am transferring to a closer store where it'll be a close 15 minute drive all highway. Still working nights but ill save about a 100$ a month in gas  just have to tell my current boss -.- I'm sure she will not be to happy about it.

The tanning beds at my apartment broke too. ): Someone broke the glass on it. Stupid people. I don't know how you break it...it's tough stuff!

Oh...and 2 second rant...my sister got upset with me and started going off because I told her I need the money she owes me, 80$. She was like You're stupid for living on your own and not being able to afford stuff. I have a kid...she has a 3grand bike and a car and is going to college while living at home. Spends her money on beer and gas and going out to eat and shopping. She has money to pay me but she is so stingy. I have enough to pay my bills, feed my family and my pets AND still redbox! LOL. That's the part where you laugh...redbox...a dollar. funny. But then she asked if I wanted to go out and eat. Ya she is dumb. I'd rather struggle than live in an abusive envirement anyday!


----------



## crystal (Jul 24, 2010)

fuzz16 wrote:


> can you save them to your computer from here? their just sitting on my photobucket.com account



You're right, I can. And I did. It puts them straight into iPhoto. Very easy.

What would you like me to do with the edited copies? Would you like me to email them to you or what?


----------



## fuzz16 (Jul 25, 2010)

sure, my email is [email protected]  then i will repost them here

im sure they look a lot better than originally!


----------



## crystal (Jul 25, 2010)

Done, emailed them to you 

See what you think...


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jul 25, 2010)

Congratulations on the job transfer! That is great. I am not one for mice or rats, but the mice are rather cute.

Btw, got the redbox, comment, I can definitely relate. I take my wife out on dates to Walmart or the grocery store.


----------



## SweetSassy (Jul 26, 2010)

Wow...I read your whole blog. I hope I can keepeverything straight....

Fallow....he's one of my fave's. Lovebun. 

Cat- Romeo, right?

Sebi...rabbit with beautiful eyes. 

Elop- Did you name him Sam??

Seen different dogs. Do you have a dog???

Sounds like your going thru alot in your personal life. Working 2 jobs. I don't know how you do it. Your just an awesome person Your daughter is just a cutie and one day her father will have to answer to her. She'll wanna know why. Thats just sad,but she has a good mother. :hug:

Hope your feeling better. I think I read you weren't feeling to good. 

 :happybunny:April


----------



## fuzz16 (Jul 26, 2010)

pics that crystal fixed up for me! look much better than before!!!


----------



## fuzz16 (Jul 26, 2010)

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> Congratulations on the job transfer! That is great. I am not one for mice or rats, but the mice are rather cute.
> 
> Btw, got the redbox, comment, I can definitely relate. I take my wife out on dates to Walmart or the grocery store.


LOL you may be the only one  our dates consist of me cooking and cleaning together or every now and then sitting down and watching a movie together. makes you grateful for the little things!


----------



## fuzz16 (Jul 26, 2010)

*SweetSassy wrote: *


> Wow...I read your whole blog. I hope I can keepeverything straight....
> 
> Fallow....he's one of my fave's. Lovebun.
> 
> ...



Fallow will always be my fav bun. lol. but he got upset for some reason and chewed the wires on the alarm clock...not through just pulled the rubber off. was very precise and careful about it so i am assuming he had a vendetta against it...or was upset for some reason lol

romeo is the cat  and the elop i did name sam..which doesnt fit my weird named rabbits fromt he past really but it suits him

and the dog was temp or permanent. he ended up being a temp kinda rescue deal and he is now in a better home. we just didnt have enough time to keep him but found a great family  



and trust me...i dont know how i do it either. although my boss at my night job kinda upset me and is to lazy to hire someone new so i got really busy one night alone and was very overwhelmed. after many customers yelling at me, my carpol tunnel unbearably painful, and just busy...i broke down in the cooler. it was a pretty bad night. i dont get to transfer anymore either though because my boss said she wanted me to stay and train the next person (who she hasnt hired after two weeks) and so i just lost my chance to transfer ): meaning...i am finding a new job hopefully and leaving there. i hate her so much. 

things with me and my bf have been really rough since i work this second job. we argue all the time and we never see eachother and i am to stressed and i mut have stomach ulcers or something cause i cant eat right anymore, nor have my stomach touched, or any pressure put on it. no wonder i cant get prego ): im stressing myself to much. 

and ya...im about in tears wrtingin this. i am loosing the balance of work and family and working to support my home and family has destroyed those relationships but i dont have many other options until i find a new job...hopefully days.


----------



## fuzz16 (Jul 27, 2010)

I AM ENGAGED!


----------



## Myia09 (Jul 27, 2010)

Whooooot!


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Jul 27, 2010)

Congratulations! I hope this is just the beginning of a string of good news for you now! :bunnyhug:

Rue


----------



## crystal (Jul 27, 2010)

Congrats! :toast:

Can you tell us the story of the proposal?!?


----------



## fuzz16 (Jul 28, 2010)

well....the story of the proposal. lol.

we have talked about getting married jokingly for the past month. so saturday he asked me if he slipped me a peice of paper saying "will you marry me" what would you say. i told him "yes duh". lol.
well i was driving home from work and he texted me at like 11pm, be in a good mood when you come home. well he is SUPER predictable. i was thinking of the cute things he would do, like maybe clean up and leave the ring on the clean counter on the kitchen and be passed out asleep or something lol. well I walked in and hes sitting in the arm of the couch just staring at me (which i was covered in flour and nasty and tired from work), he hugged me, told me he loved me, gave me a quick peck and then in his hand was this ring  he asked will you marry me (he looked like a 5 year old who was showing off some slug he found under a rock) and of course i said yes 
he wont tell me anything about the cost or what not..lol but thats ok. its dainty and white gold, which is what i asked for. i need to have it sized and then i will show you pictures 


on to bun stuff...we are rearranging the bunnys cause levi is tired of the crowded dining room and we are hoping it will help wit fallow pooping all around the boys' cage lol. so the boys are in the living room, fallow in the dining room  i was super confused to see fallow has sore hocks...not bad but i dont know how he would get those being on carpet or cardboard?? never has he been on wire since i got him. ):


----------



## fuzz16 (Jul 30, 2010)

got off the phone with levis mom. jesse, levis sisters horse, is sick. she is 12 and this is her best friend and she rides in shows and all of that. it just hit her after a couple weeks that jesse may not be coming back from witchita...he is going to see a vet down there whose related to his mom. so *sigh* 
she also offered to make my wedding dress if i got the fabric! i almost started crying she is so wonderful...why cant my mom be like that ): she is distant and cold. 

fallow is sleeping at my feet as i run his back, every now and then i will stop and he will nudge me for more. i love my baby. 

sebi and sam are greatish. very annoying and lots of energy. lol. need to get pictures  

i brought smokey to the apartment wedsnday morning. smokey is the cat i have had since she was 1/2 a day old when her mom abandoned the litter at my grandparents farm. she attacked levi last the first night cause he scared her getting into bed when she was lying by my side. he was pretty upset and wanted her gone...she and romeo are not getting alone right now. smokey doesnt do well wit other cats cause she has been attacked by my sisters cat the last 4 years. -.- i am giving them time and letting them have stare downs, they need to resolve their issues. im just there to break it up or tell one to leave. so were seeing what happens.

Meece are good and enjoying all the newspaper they get to shred, def keeps them busy!

not much else to report for now


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Aug 1, 2010)

:yahoo::woohoo:great:Congratulations on getting engaged!


----------



## fuzz16 (Aug 3, 2010)

Thanks Dave  

Whelp...had a bonding session today. I dont think it went to well and I was very discouraged. We went outside on the patio which Fallow has only been on a couple times cause he followed me or the cat out there. 
Sebi started humping Fallow and so thats when I decided to grab Sam up and he sat in my lap for a bit. Humping ended and they ignored one another, I got some cheerios and started handing them out. Then Sebi mounted Fallow again, and we laid down submissivley but then Sebi pulled some fur and Fallow got pretty upset and pulled some fur out. I tried to end the session on good terms so I put Sam away and set both buns on either side of me and pet them. Then took them inside. It's only a second true attempt at it...so time will tell. I'm sure when Sam is nuetered that will help maybe. Or if I bring a female into the mix?

i have pics to upload too.

and also...things are slowly kinda looking up. I start tonight at the Caseys closer to me, just a 4 hour shift but its something. And then also My last day at the wellsville Caseys is saturday. I am extremely frustrated with my replacement though...i am being understanding that its his first day and honestly his first job and hes 19...but he doesnt clean or take in anything i teach him. i have to make diagrams for him and notes everywhere. last night i was suposed to let him be on his own making pizzas and i do everything else and just kinda help if he gets busy...i got the brunt of angry customers cause he doesnt need the added stress. but a pizza that takes me 15 minutes to do takes him 30. i understand him being new...but 30 minutes to get a pizza out is reidiculous. hopefully he learns quick, hes without me after next week. ): but then my boss called me this morning asking if id want to open a new store!!! like work in the kitchen anyways  meaning i will get my kitchen, my hours, and my own crew! that i can train. lol. and it should be about 10 minutes away from me which would be AWESOME. maybe a raise to come with?? lol. 

o and been thinking about whether i do wanna flemish...i have a few months to decide. i would love to bond Fallow cause i think he is lonely but if i never bond them then she may get lonely. guess i can always bond her with Sebi and Sam. Sebi, as dominent as he is, seems very tolerant of baby buns.


----------



## fuzz16 (Aug 4, 2010)

Just got an email from Fallow's breeder who I was going to go to for a kit this fall, she is getting out of the flemish and has Fallow's dad and her steel doe. I know Jack is a HUGE baby but I have not met her new doe. So we may be coming home with a flemish sometime soon


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Aug 5, 2010)

*fuzz16 wrote: *


> So we may be coming home with a flemish sometime soon


Sounds like you will be!


----------



## fuzz16 (Aug 12, 2010)

Well the breeder decided to keep her flemish a bit longer and she did breed them...so she told me she would let me know when their born. their due early sept, kinda hoping that their born on my birthday  that would be awesome. i decided on a xl kennel with two doors, i will get it at cost which is around 40ish$. nice having a job at the feed store 

annd i am now working full time! no one really understands how important this is to me...not really the money as much as i am working days. which means i will see my daughter more. stop missing out on those early years cause i work nights trying to make ends meet. 

havn't worked on bonding the boys anymore, will prob wait another week. i have pictures to update when i can finally throw them online. fallow is currently half lying in a small litter box containing hay and the other half is on one foot and hes giving me funny looks. 

on a sad note...i went to my parents this morning to see my sister before work. the cat i grew up with mittens is going on 16 and he has lost weight dramatically over the last couple months. he looks bad today, couldnt stand straight and was wobbly when he walked. my mom cant do what needs to be done...so i am taking him in monday maybe. its sad...but hes an old cat and for being mainly outdoors hes done well.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Aug 13, 2010)

Congratulations on working full time, that is great. Sorry about your kitty, 16 years is a long time for any animal.


----------



## big54bob (Aug 13, 2010)

Hiya fuzz. It's always awkward when you find people that fell off of the face of another forum on a different forum. 

Still got the feesh?


----------



## fuzz16 (Aug 14, 2010)

ya agreed. it will be hard but i think my mom will want to put it off so i will get prices in the mean time


----------



## fuzz16 (Aug 14, 2010)

*big54bob wrote: *


> Hiya fuzz. It's always awkward when you find people that fell off of the face of another forum on a different forum.
> 
> Still got the feesh?



wow MFT brings back memories!!! me and krystal still talk about it every now and then  she was uhh...something wolf on there i think (had the oscars wit the 220-which broke recently-and the cherry shrimp and some others?). 

and i didnt really fall...just stepped away. lol. got busy wit life and just didnt enjoy how the forum was going. a lot of n00bs and annoying kids. i have the 54g up and the 40g tied together, those were the SW. sold the discus to a friend, that laid eggs the next day, kinda annoying. so now its just the sw. 

what about you? i cant hardly member what you have.


----------



## big54bob (Aug 14, 2010)

Derp it changes alot. Right now I have some platies who refuse to give me babies and a really cool fish called a Lizard catfish in a 20gal. The tenner is a looooooooooowwwwwwwwwwwwwwww tech planted tank. I only have an SAE and a Betta in there. I also have a 40gal stocktank pond out side with a 101 guppy's, 2 comets(yuck) and a Fancy Goldie. The comets are technicly not mine but they were forced upon me. Next year I want to do a circler pond in our flower bed. Stick the guppies and platties in there. 

The Air breathing creatures include a mouse(getting 2 more next monday) A tri pod ACF My dog and a Cat. My brother and his friend recently bred there gerbils which I STILL don't agree with. 

MFT is slowly dieing. Virgo showed up then fell off again. FishGeek followed and still is around.Have you herdanything from Jenness?Lots and Lots of noobs and kids have replaced us old MFTers:big wink:


----------



## fuzz16 (Aug 14, 2010)

lizard cats are pretty neat looking...change the temp and lower the water on your platies and see what happens  i do miss my planted tanks....
get some mosquito fish in there, their great for controlling the bug population  and i like comets, their pretty if kept in good condition

male or female mice? i have 3 girls  their great and fun to make toys for

ya mft was dying a long time ago...i still talk to virgo every day, thats krystal  weve kept in touch over the past 5-6 years and were close. i havnt heard from jenness in awhile but last i heard shes doing ok. is dave still around? i think krystal said most of the mods were


----------



## big54bob (Aug 15, 2010)

Most of the mods are still around but Orion has a kid now. 

Female mice. I have a lone female right now. She turned one this summer. Mice make perfect pets. Where did you get your meece?

As for the fish umm I think its more then that. The tank doesn't have alot of hiding places. Kinda thinking of using the 10 gal as a fry tank/welping tank. The Pond has guppies in it because they were dirt cheap. They act like misqueto fish but are less nippy.


----------



## fuzz16 (Aug 15, 2010)

good for him!

and mice from petco, they were older adoptable ones.

i wouldnt use a 10g tank for a fry tank, no reason to stress the moms out. just leave them in the main tank and then the bad babies will get eaten as they pop out, keeping down on population of weak and deformed babies


----------



## fuzz16 (Aug 18, 2010)

got sick last night...threw up a few times and kept tossing and turning all night. 

fallow is being a butt lately and not wanting much to do with anyone or anything. he growls at the cat but never lunges or gets more aggressive. he doesnt want pets from me just his food hay and water -.-

the two lil boys get to go out on the patio in the morning and afternoon. dont think sam likes being out though, lol. hell run out there when the door opens but after about 20 minutes he is staring at the and makes his first run in he can ha. sebi just lays there not caring



on a more depressing note. my parents 16 year old tom cat who (was fixed) but a tough old out door cat till the end. my mom couldnt take him to be put down...i figured she kept putting it off for that reason. i told her i would take him. he was dropping weight and peeing and pooping everywhere. not to get into detail but its the cat i grew up with. i held him and i felt him go...he had to have an extra half vial to get his heart to stop which the vet was confused about. but he was a fighter. i am just glad i was there to hold him and say my goodbyes. rip mittens....good ol boy.


----------



## fuzz16 (Aug 28, 2010)

well i started house hunting...a 3 bedroom ideally. one master for me and levi, one for charlee, and a bun room until the baby comes along. then the buns will move to whereever...found a nice 3bed wit hardwood floors. now i just need to get approved  would LOVE hard wood floors. but its a foreclosure so kinda in disarray but for the price and neighborhood i cant complain

im getting pretty excited for my birthday...one its my 21st, 2 its the due date for the flemish babies  

fallow is better about his cage. he still doesnt like me moving things and ill have to take a picture of how he likes hie cage...ugh...its a sty. ill sit in there wit him though and read and i think he enjoys the company even if he does lay just out of reach of my hands...but i put a foot on him and he normally just lays his head down and makes a nice fluffy pillow for my foot lol.

working full time during the day is super nice. our relationship is better, i feel more stable...still have no friends that i go hang out wit but thats ok. my only human interaction is with a couple people at work rarely a customer and a couple online friends. sometimes its really hard but then i just spend time wit the bunnies or mice and makes me feel better. 

smokey went back to my parents ): her and romeo fought to bad and i tried everything i could wit no improvement. but romeo is loving on me now a lot and he follows me everywhere. a clingy little boy he is.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Aug 28, 2010)

Great pictures! Good luck on the house.


----------



## fuzz16 (Aug 29, 2010)

thanks  i am getting a pre-approved loan before i bother wit looking at houses...no reason to get my hopes up for anything


----------



## fuzz16 (Sep 1, 2010)

fallow lost his free roam privalges...destroyed the carpet behind his cage. so no more new bunny...


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Naughty bun.


----------



## fuzz16 (Sep 1, 2010)

no kidding...i am still gonna talk to him...i think bonding him might help him wit some other issues


----------



## fuzz16 (Sep 5, 2010)

sam will be going in for his nueter soon!  thankfully there is nobad smells or spraying yet but i have been lucky about non of my rabbits ever spraying...


----------



## fuzz16 (Sep 7, 2010)

i turn 21 today.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 7, 2010)

:woohoo:great::birthday

I hope your having a very happy birthday!


----------



## fuzz16 (Sep 12, 2010)

thanks for the birthday wishes  it was a good birthday...i refuse to get wasted though. i feel to busy to be stumbling around. lol. nice though to go out with friends and order a beer...i have not been carded yet when i went to tanners or granite city...i did at buffalo wild wings just cause i told her she should lol. 

bunnies are doing great. 
Sebi is becoming slowly more comfortable around me where he doesnt freak out and run whenever i move to pet him. still every now and then, but once i have ahold of him he goes slack when thrown on his back like a baby. its great i can take him to work and anyone can hold him and he is so good about not jumping down or anything. 
Sam is still working with potty training...his balls have not descended yet which is weird cause he has hit his 4.5 month mark. so waiting for those then he goes for his nueter then hopefully he gets better about pooping in the box  
Fallow is going through another molt, i had a couple months of freedom from the hair but its started once more. he gets super annoyed when i brush him and even more annoyed when i start plucking out the hairs sticking out. lol. he looks really awkward with long strangs sticking out...like a crazy man!

talking to my fiance about helping me set up a cage with maybe some stone tile flooring. that way its easy to clean pretty and keeps them cool. 

kinda been lazy on getting my loan guy the info he needs to get pre-approved. been preoccupied with work and some other child support drama. but meaning both me and my fiances credit is in the high high 700s we should be ok, just hurts us where we both started new jobs, but one job i have been at for a year. we did talk to one of my friends about moving in with us. have her pay 300 or something for rent and we cover utlities and the mortage. her and i get along well and if anything we could still afford it without her as long as its around 700 a month for the mortage and so far we have talked about anywhere from 400-600 mortage on a 100,000 house. so ya.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 13, 2010)

I am glad you had a good birthday.


----------



## crystal (Sep 18, 2010)

Happy Belated Birthday! :bouquet: :yahoo: arty:


I haven't been on here for a while, your blog was the first thing I looked at.


----------



## fuzz16 (Sep 18, 2010)

Thanks Crystal  i lurk anymore i dont comment a whole lot been super busy with work.


----------



## fuzz16 (Sep 19, 2010)

well...i git about two hours of sleep...found a puppy in the walmart parking lot...like 4-6 weeks...whined all night. looks aussie...will post pictures when i get some


----------



## fuzz16 (Sep 19, 2010)

well sebi is in love with the puppy lol. he wants to keep him. fiance named her miah or something...me-uh. sam hates her...i dont know if he is scared or hates her though. hes seen dogs before, a couple of them. but for some reason he stomps LOUD whenever she comes near and freaks out really bad. Sam is bigger than the puppy so I am glad he doesnt resort to attacing. Fallow I dont trust just yet. i doubt he would care about the puppy but he is twice her size so just to be safe. 
romeo, the cat...thinks its his new toy. she is loving this new puppy. attacks her around corners and all. so im glad they get along. 

she did have fleas...which didnt surprise me. everyone got revolution when i brought her home though so should be safe, and used an all natural flea spray on her to help kill some fleas after a dawn bath. she gets her first shot tomorrow
so pretty exhausted right now. i dont get my day off tomorrow...once more so next monday maybe. lol...prob not but heres to hoping


----------



## fuzz16 (Sep 21, 2010)

2 days here, 3 nights...one potty accident and me going nuts with lack of sleep from her whining. ugh.

fallows shedding is driving me kinda nuts, lol. i brush him every day, sometimes twice when he will let me and its everywhere!!! i havnt even dared pick up around the kennel yet all the fluff. lol


----------



## fuzz16 (Oct 9, 2010)

sam goes in for his nueter monday  kinda worried but sebi is going with him and that might help...he always seems to handle car rides and strange places really well. prob cause i took him to work with me all the time

had to think about if i wanna keep my second job anymore after seeing my fiance is making like 2g a month and my full time job does a grand a month. were comfortable...but figured the extra 200$ the one day a week job brings in is good for the pet bills and gas and smokin. so who knows.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 10, 2010)

Yeah its hard to know whether to keep the 2nd job. Don't over do it, don't want your health to take a hit.


----------



## fuzz16 (Oct 13, 2010)

i cut back at my other job to two days a month...not having a raise in over a year or ever since i worked there kinda did it for me...i even asked for a 5 cent raise just to show he appreciates me...never got it. so o well. ill stay for my discount and free hay. 

need to post pictures of everyone but internet has been so horrible i have not bothered trying. 

and i have been searching for a female rabbit for fallow for a few months looking for the perfect one would suit his personality...which i wasnt sure what i was looking for. i was looking for another giant cause i love how they are personality wise and so relaxed. 
well she found me at my job at the gas station...age unknown. she looks like a dutch cross...charlee keeps calling her two but i think we will go with Mo. we put up a cage by fallow so he could get to know her. i doubt she is fixed...her background is unknown. just another unwanted bunny. so she will get fixed as soon as i save up the money and we will start the bonding. if anything...if it doesnt work i am positive i can bond her to the boys...Sebi is so whatever about anything and Sam follows suit so i dont think i will have a problem. 

then hoping maybe add fallow? dont have much room to try another female for now until we get a house. lol.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 17, 2010)

You found her at work? Did someone bring her in? 

Pictures!


----------



## fuzz16 (Oct 24, 2010)

i work at a gas station she was chillin outside behind the store, i saw her going out to smoke and took me awhile but i caught her shes pretty tame but i may have found her owners, they lost a bunny and posted a sign at work about it. she fits the script. so ill contact them on my day off and find out for sure.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 25, 2010)

That would be great to reunite her with her slaves. Its not too often you actually hear about someone putting up posters for a lost bunny.


----------



## Momto3boys (Oct 26, 2010)

That is so awesome they someone is looking for their lost bun considering most people just let them go.

Your babies are just so darn adorable!!!


----------



## fuzz16 (Oct 26, 2010)

well after leaving a couple messages and sending a picture to the people...they said that was her but that they had gotten a new baby bunny and i could keep her...i was like what....so i guess she is staying i dont know really. levi doesnt want another bunny right now...planning to get her spayed in a couple weeks then i guess try fallow from there. i would rather have two cages and litter boxes and such than 3...and her temp cage is so tiny but not much room right now to get something better for her. i am kinda disappointed in people.

i took pictures but my comp has a virus so it will be a minute before i canpost pictures.

just kinda...blah right now -.- really upset with people and stupidity right now.


----------



## Momto3boys (Oct 27, 2010)

Wow, that's really sad 

People don't surprise me anymore, I've quickly realized most of them are idiots, and people wonder why I like my pets so much!!


----------



## fuzz16 (Oct 27, 2010)

ya me neither. how they treat animals or people.
my animals are all nicer to eachother than people are to one another...


well the boys hung out on the patio last night while construction was going on next door. so proud they just sat there ignoring it while the dog flipped out...it was a wow moment. 
sam is doing great still from the nueter but there has been no change in his litter habits yet...i dont see how he is perfectly fine with laying on rabbit poop -.-
fallow got out of his cage actually last night...first time in awhile when i didnt have to tease him out with treats. well i laid down reading and he came close enough for my fingers to touch his nose and licked me and then let me pet him for a bit...then he ran off into his cage and pouted the rest of the night for some reason. but this morning he was lying by my feet and all being the old bunny he was before him and mimzy were even bonded. 

little mo is having possibly her first experiance with a cardboard box with hay and craisons in it. shes loving it and very super excited to sit there and destroy something.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 28, 2010)

*fuzz16 wrote: *


> little mo is having possibly her first experiance with a cardboard box with hay and craisons in it. shes loving it and very super excited to sit there and destroy something.


If bunny's could smile she probably would have a great big one.


----------



## fuzz16 (Oct 29, 2010)

she seems happy  she has shredded it and lays on it and right now is having her out of cage time...she just sits there at stares at me nervously though. no binkies yet so far...and she is such a soft little thing. not rexy fur, but still fleecey feeling


----------



## fuzz16 (Oct 30, 2010)

meet the puppy...who is currently harassing fallow and doesnt get the growling means go away. 














and this is mo...she does not like banananas or craisons or cherrios. she covers them up with hay  what an easy girl to please!!!









and me and sam...my cuddle bug now that fallow is all anti social


----------



## fuzz16 (Oct 30, 2010)

and as much as i wish mo is not potty trained...she refuses to even learn....and thats her temp cage until i figure out what to do for her. i know its small. she gets plenty of run time though 5-10 hours, no worries.


----------



## Momto3boys (Oct 30, 2010)

Wow that puppy is adorable :heartbeat:

And Mo melted my heart, she is absolutely precious!


Great pic of you and Sam


----------



## fuzz16 (Oct 30, 2010)

thanks  mia is a huge pain though...4 weeks we have had her and still pooping in the house. schedules and crates dont help much she just is so into playing then shes like o i gtg now now now and its to late to catch it. 

mo is a sweet girl but very shy...even for a dwarf. she played on the patio this morning and last night...sat with her a bit this morning (SO COLD OUT!!) she is finally getting to the point where she will just with fingertip reach of me and ill pet her, she will sniff me and run off. this morning she let me play with her ears though and nudged me when i stopped. she just needs a little tlc and someone to show her that life aint that bad. 

will get her spayed and then after she calms down hopefully bond her with the boys or fallow. i am hoping with fallow...he needs it badly. 

although he did hang out under my feet this morning while making breakfast so he got nana snacks and a cheetoh (i know bad) and he laid down and has KANKLES!!! as much as i keep cutting back his diet...he still gains weight ): lazy ol boy needs to get on a treadmill

and sam is a huge baby. he loves any attention, very cat like though...only wants it on HIS time. he demands it and if he doesnt get it then he stomps and wreaks havoc in the cage...i think i over spoiled him...sebi probably thinks hes nuts. ha. sebi will turn 1 in two weeks! seems like yesterday i got this little funny lookin bun. lol. now my girly looking baby is all grown up :')


----------



## Momto3boys (Oct 30, 2010)

Mo is a dwarf?? I thought she was a Dutch, that's what she looks like to me anyways, lol


----------



## fuzz16 (Oct 30, 2010)

well...she is very tiny. smaller than sebille and he is just over 3lbs so she may be mixed with something...polish or netherland. hard to say she has dwarf bug eyes and short ears though, compact body so thinking nethie. 
she is probably a pet store bunny meaning pure mutt bred to be teeny


----------



## fuzz16 (Oct 30, 2010)

just found out fallows dad died...and his breeder is selling out due to personal home reasons that i found really sad. she asked if i wanted the steel doe she was trying to breed who may be bred...sigh.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 31, 2010)

That is a very cute puppy and I also like the picture of you with sam and those big ears on your shoulder.


----------



## fuzz16 (Nov 1, 2010)

Mos spay is in two weeks  

well...looking to hire an attorney right now. charlee's real dad filed for parenting rights and i am not to excited about it. 
have tried all the pro-bono and they are not working these cases right now.
filed for a credit loan to be able to afford one...this guy is going no where near getting my baby alone. not if i can help it at least.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 2, 2010)

Good luck with the legal stuff.


----------



## fuzz16 (Nov 2, 2010)

ya ill need it...lol. one lawyer tol dme i dont have a chance and she would hire a PI for me...i think she just wanted money. she was super rude over the phone too.


----------



## fuzz16 (Nov 8, 2010)

decided not to go with an attorney...i cant figure how ill come up with the money in three weeks. if a judge cannot see the danger he would be putting her in then there is something seriously wrong wit him...and then i will get an attorney somehow...saving up until then


Mo gets spayed on monday, so wishing her luck.  had Mimzy spayed and everything was great, but different vet this time that was recomended by a small rescue....50$ cheaper meaning the other vet raised their prie 100$ since i had Mimzy spayed less than a year ago...ridiculous. 

our lease is up jan 31 but decided to stay another 6-8 months save some money then move closer to my daughters daycare...and my friends house so i can raid her fridge and cuddle the doggys!!!! 

Mia and Daisy went to the dog park...Mia hid between my legs the whole time while Daisy played, so by the time we got home she was all wired...little spit ball!

Fallow gave me kisses today when i shared some of my carrot with him *nUmnUmnUm* made me feel better bout the stress urrently. cuddled him for a bit and talked to him and he tolerated me dragging him into my lap momentarily....very momentarily  almost let me clip his nails then freaked out on me...so will have to wait till i have help later tonight lol

Sam and Sebi are good, Sam is being quieter than usual today...maybe cause he got a new cardboard box and his food earlier than usual. hard to say with him. such a diva! hes nibbling on hay right now, eyes half closed, both ears sitting on one side of his head...he needs a pony tailor something lol...Sebi is just laying there ignoring me. must be upset with me for scoopng him up without warning last night ): fickle bun

going food shopping tomorrow!!! i need food. i like food. funny how i keep stok on hay and craisons but never on like...food i eat haha...i will nibble me some craisons...maybe 1 before all the boys freak out and beg wit those cute bunny eyes...i never get thank yous. time for training! taaaaaaaaannnnnnk oooouuuuuuuu


----------



## fuzz16 (Nov 12, 2010)

well weathers getting colder and same is not thrilled about having run time outside on the patio anymore. ): poor boys ears get to cold. 

Sebi is the normal anti-social

Mo is lying down in a pile of hay...probably enjoying the warmth of the little den she made...ill hear about the mess later lol

Fallow is by my neat nuzzling a box with some cheerios in the bottom, trying to figure out the easiest way to get them i am sure....spoiled guy is getting hunny comb...just like two though 

yesterday was veterans day...my dad and both grandpas are all veterans. perfect song came on, soldiers and jesus  
there was a boy i knew once upon a time...i did love him a ton, but he was broken. waking up in the middle of the night screaming and i would pretend not to notice when he was crying in the middle of the night. he never told me what he saw when he was there. but i know it still hurts him 2 years later. so to you...i will send a prayer out and hope your doing better and wish the best for you in the future and forever will i love you.


----------



## fuzz16 (Nov 15, 2010)

Mo went to the vet today for her spay picking her up around 3ish


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 15, 2010)

I have my fingers crossed that everything goes smoothly :hug2:


----------



## fuzz16 (Nov 15, 2010)

brought her home an hour ago...she hasnt touched her water, called the vet said not to worry about it right now since she is still drugged up from surgery...its been so long i cant remember if my last doe was like this too. she has been sleeping though and everything is clean down there so just trying to make her happy wit show hay and water


----------



## fuzz16 (Nov 16, 2010)

dropped Mo off at the vet this morning, she is on fluids. they dont know what is happenein...they think it may be her not takin to the pain meds well. dont know...


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 17, 2010)

Oh goodness, I hope she is OK :hugsquish:

I'm sending good vibes for Mo, please keep us updated ray:


----------



## fuzz16 (Nov 17, 2010)

going to call in a bit about how she is

otherwise...after tryin for 6 months, i am 5 weeks prgnant  
my mother in law went to the er last night though....still dont know what happened


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 17, 2010)

Wow, a HUGE HUGE HUGE Congrats on the new baby :bouquet:

That's exciting. 

I hope your Mother n Law is OK ray:


----------



## fuzz16 (Nov 18, 2010)

still havnt heard about the mother in law. 

now i know i am pregnant...the morning sickness seems to have come out at its fullest. just to spite me. UGH! levi is excited but i hope he starts doing a lot more. i am an emotional wreck haha. 
litter box never got cleaned yesterday morning and he said hed let me sleep in today since i have been so exhausted but i woke up at 5 to pee and never got back to bed. o well. 

bunnys arnt acting different and neither is the cat. o well..maybe they just dont know yet. i plan to tell fallow later see how he reacts haha. 

told my daughter and she gave my belly rasberries and then...kinda scary...we were talking a both and she put a bath number 2 on my belly and and l she said for each baby. i hope that doesnt mean twins! lol. it runs in both me and levis families and its both my generation turn. well see....looking for an obgyn right now


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 18, 2010)

How's Mo doing?

Twins would ROCK!! I love twins!


----------



## fuzz16 (Nov 19, 2010)

twins would be expensive.  

mo passed away yesterday morning from according to them complications from surgery. had her on iv fluids but it wasnt enought to stabilizer her....just kinda...been not thinking about it cause i feel at fault. RIP Mo...


----------



## fuzz16 (Nov 19, 2010)

exhausted...

need to clean bun boxes tomorrow. its been hectic here and the poor boys have not gotten as much attention as they do normally and they are giving me pitifully sad looks.


got some diapers and baby boy clothes for Lilbit (the babys current name) from my friend who had a baby a few months ago. cant hurt to start stocking up, better be a boy!!! i tell him everyday. haha...


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 20, 2010)

:bawl:

I'm so sorry Mo didn't make it  I wasn't expecting that at all


----------



## fuzz16 (Nov 20, 2010)

ya me too...i just wont be going back to that vet for spays. i should have been more careful...and why it may not have been his fault. maybe she was to old or to little or something was wrong with her..idk


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 21, 2010)

Sorry about Mo.

Congrats on the baby and I hope your mother in law is ok.


----------



## fuzz16 (Nov 22, 2010)

mother in law is prob going back to the hospital...she is vomitting up green stuff and still cant keep food down....super worried about her. levi said she was super snappy with him but hes not being very understanding with what shes going through. 

sonogram is this morning. my friend shel is going with me cause levi has to make that $$$$. 

romeo has been cuddlier with me lately, always by me and watching me like hes about to scold me lol.

went from 7-10 cigs a day down to 3-4. dr told me to slowly quit so LilBit dowsnt go through withdrawal along with me. sometimes i crave them bad and sometimes i cant stand th thought. so doing opretty good i think 

lots of drama right now...not to happy with shelbys bf. he has always been abusive but shoved her into a wall and got more rough with her than usual. she had to call the cops and it all happened in front of their son...her mom called me crying telling me she listens to me and to try to get her to leave him...shes scared i know. abusive guys are like drugs...without them you feel like no one will ever love you. they break you down to stay with them. so were going to lunch and ill try and convince her to move to her moms. safer for her and the baby then.


----------



## Myia09 (Nov 22, 2010)

I am so sorry about Mo 
that is so sad.

Your new puppy is so adroable though! And you Elop is getting so big!


----------



## fuzz16 (Nov 22, 2010)

thanks and ya its still bothering me a bit and even though everyone says its not my fault she had it so rough and i thought i was doing right by her but wasnt.

and thanks  puppys a puppy...lol

and sam, the elop, is so big and such a lover! loves being a lep bunny when hes in the mood and trips over his ears still 

sonogram this morning...i have a tipped uterus or something. he was looking in my belly then was like o you have a full bladder, he shows me on the camera as im thinkin WHY ARE YOu PRESSING HARDER WhEN You knOW I HAVE A FULL BLADDER!!!! haha but just one little baby. saw the heartbeat  i am 6 weeks and 5 days!! due date is july 13th...charlee was born on july 14th. kinda makes me sad their birthdays are so the same


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 23, 2010)

I know what that's like.

My oldest and youngest sons birthdays are 1 day apart. Tysin is July 20th and Dakin is July 21st, then Corbin is June 1st


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 23, 2010)

I wonder if they ever had an accident, while doing that?


----------



## fuzz16 (Nov 25, 2010)

lol well Dave..your supposed to have a full bladder now they say so that its easier to find the baby or something...but omg took all of me not to pee specially when i laughed when he pressed against it. he is a very straightforward almost "rude" dr so i wouldnt have minded  

and how does that work out for them? they ever get upset about having to share?

still havnt told my mom or dad. mom brought me lunch since i was at work so i missed turkey supper.  it was yummy


----------



## fuzz16 (Nov 29, 2010)

have the next two days off...spent today throwing up at work but ther was no one to work for me and my boss couldnt do anything for me so i pretty much stuck it out got paid for a few hours of chillin in the bathroom...but have tomorrow off then wednesday for court for my daughter...her dad filed for parenting rights...i hope he doesnt show up


----------



## fuzz16 (Dec 9, 2010)

now 9 weeks. have baby appointment tomorrow. 

been cramping more than i feel is safe...so ill be bringing that up to the dr. 

lost my full time job so just have the pt job. glad i didnt quit it when everyone told me to. so at the feed store, moneys not great, but discounts still super nice and i love my customers. 

no working 6-7 days a week means more time for buns and cleaning and my daughter...and learning to cook! ive had fun with chicken lately...and my sense of smell helps when it comes to cooking. i really like cooking...and coming up with new things to try. wish i had a grill ): but cant at the apartment. 

the cats been super weird around me past couple weeks. staring at me all the time, following me, always having to be held or pet...creepy kitty. 

fallow wont have anything to do with me. i hope its cause hs mad at me and not cause im prego..itd be a LONG 7 months if so! 

the boys are...boys.  kinda just whatever in thir own little world...sam is getting lazier every day and sebi is still the whatever boy. dosnt care about anything...cept his hatred for fallow. those two need to work it out someday lol


----------



## Audrey (Dec 10, 2010)

i've read throgh your blog and i think my Chloe would be a perfect bond for Fallow  She really needs a bun's touch, and it sounds like Fallow is the same way  i really hope it works out! and if you're really interested in her, we can hold her for as long as you need us to...


----------



## fuzz16 (Dec 11, 2010)

*Audrey wrote: *


> i've read throgh your blog and i think my Chloe would be a perfect bond for Fallow  She really needs a bun's touch, and it sounds like Fallow is the same way  i really hope it works out! and if you're really interested in her, we can hold her for as long as you need us to...



Well I am hoping that her size won't intimidate Fallow much, lol. He's so used to being the biggest butt, i mean bun around.  

I havn't told him yet he will be having to share the dining room with her yet...I'm sure he will pout over the idea...but maybe it will be a match made in heaven and I won't ever see my grumpy man again and he'll be the happy boy again. 

I'm very excited to have Miss Chloe join our family and I'll keep the blog updated on her


----------



## fuzz16 (Dec 11, 2010)

Had my first "official" prenatal visit yesterday and got another sonogram of LilBit. 9 weeks and 4 days today, he looks like a dinosaur  Levi went with me and I think seeing the baby made it all the more real to him. still have my daughters birthday as a due date ): july 14th. they said they can induce at 39 weeks if id like so thatd be nice. 

Fallow spent last night's playtime moping and begging for a saltine. Tried to make him more active and got his toys out but he just turned his head from me and ignored me. o well. i try  

Boys lost run time privalege in the living room after escaping to many times and peeing on the cat who was sleeping on the couch (Sam!), we will prob start giving them the hallway and stack baby gates


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Dec 12, 2010)

*fuzz16 wrote: *


> Boys lost run time privalege in the living room after escaping to many times and peeing on the cat who was sleeping on the couch (Sam!)


:laugh::roflmao:

That is so funny! Poor cat!


----------



## fuzz16 (Dec 12, 2010)

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> *fuzz16 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Boys lost run time privalege in the living room after escaping to many times and peeing on the cat who was sleeping on the couch (Sam!)
> ...


saddest part is the cat twitchd his tail and just looked at me like what do you want and went back to sleep lol...i dont think he felt the warmth of dislove on him


----------



## fuzz16 (Dec 15, 2010)

levi lost his job monday....being a car salesman just is to rough a business for him and hes not mean enough as much as he thinks he is. so now we have my ten hours a week supporting us and as much as i dont want to i am going to go look for a job. i was hoping levi would be able to support us fine with my job money being extra for baby and fun but o well...no school for me right now lol. 

been super exhausted lately...like hour after i wake up i have to force myself to get around. this pregnancy is kicking my butt....

trying to get everything prepared for Chloe but it's taking longer than i thought, need to get some more zip ties and working out everything for her. 

Fallow has been begging for love lately, he's had more free roam than usual, im trusting him a bit more.


----------



## Momto3boys (Dec 16, 2010)

Oh you guys seem to be having such a hard time 

I hope 2011 is a better year for you guys :hugsquish:


----------



## fuzz16 (Dec 16, 2010)

ya it always seems really up and down with life...rough time and then really good times. ive learned saving money is the smartest thing to do and not spending in on dont needs.

on another note...my neighbors dog is barking...they got another one. i dont know why. thir first one is mean and they beat one of them i think, i hear i screaming a lot when it barks.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Dec 17, 2010)

I am so sorry about Levi losing his job. I can understand about the ups and downs, I am always wishing things would just level out.


----------



## fuzz16 (Dec 18, 2010)

eventually i keep hoping they will, and i just keep going because i dont have any other choice. sometimes it seems like things are perfect, and then they just fall apart when im not looking.

levi and i have been spending a lot of time together, meaning his job kept him away from 9-8 almost every day now we have spent all of our energy on our little mishaped family. lol. its been really good for us i think. woke up late today, having trouble getting started. 

need to go clean bun boxes before work and vaccuum.


----------



## fuzz16 (Dec 19, 2010)

why is it...that because i am pregnant no one will hire me. im only 11 weeks and i cant even hide it...its discrimination. i need a job. ):


----------



## fuzz16 (Dec 28, 2010)

may have to rehome my bunnies. im no longer adopting chloe from the ro member. as of right now tests conclude that my daughter is most likely allergic to the rabbits. so idk..im torn and broken...i was unsure whether i could handle everything before with the lack of help im receiving but now idk.

right now their all sitting in the bathroom around some alfalfa hay. still attempting to bond....tomorrow is a car ride


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Dec 30, 2010)

I am so sorry you have to rehome your bunny's.


----------



## fuzz16 (Dec 30, 2010)

trying not to...looking into an air filter. dr said that may help


----------



## Momto3boys (Dec 31, 2010)

Could it be the hay she is allergic too?


----------



## fuzz16 (Dec 31, 2010)

possibly...were using that as an option and going to the dr again. i read that shed be likely to be allergic to cats too if she was to buns. 

i have no job right now to get an air filter purifier thing...but figured itd be a good purchase for tax return money. 

trying desperately to bond the three...but with how hateful fallow is with other rabbits its hard. itd be a lot easier on me only doing one box though and i worry about things when the baby is born meaning i get no help from levi with the rabbits...

so im stuck and depressed about it.


----------



## hln917 (Jan 1, 2011)

Sorry to hear about Levi losing his job and the possible rehoming of the buns. I'm very allergic to dogs and cats, surprisingly not to my buns though.

Hope the New Year will be better for you. Hugs.


----------



## fuzz16 (Jan 1, 2011)

thanks.

things got worse actually...then a bit better. 

my parents didnt know i was pregnant. i have lived my whole life with them looking down on everything i do. the way i dress, the way i like animals, how id rather draw than do homework. how my art teachers always got mad for me not following assignments. theyve never been proud of me. even though i was great at drawing. smart about animals. 
i have my daughter whose 2...they think i am incapable of being a mother because i do not devote 24/7 to playing and i dicipline to much and cause i make her clean up after herself i ask to much of her.
ive just never been good enough. 

my sisters been hinting when im around to my mom im pregnant, she thinks its funny. so my mom figured it out, my sister really thought it funny, my mom kicked me out of the house on new years eve. while i dont live there, i was hangin out with everyone. she went off and so ya...thats how my night went. 

got better when i went to my friends...but still. cried when writing that. its just hard never being accepted and now 21 years old and happy and proud about this baby and my mismatched family...and all she can do is put me down and make me feel bad about my choices in life.


----------



## Momto3boys (Jan 1, 2011)

Wow Brenda, that's really sad 

I hope 2011 is a better year for you :hugsquish:


----------



## fuzz16 (Jan 13, 2011)

still looking for a home for the buns...shot down two. just none seem right. 

charlee had to go to the hospital. ear infection wit no signs but a 102F fever...-they figure since we know now she is allergic to rabbits or something attained wit them, that it may be the cause of her ear infections popping up every few months

im tired and exhausted and my relationship is fallin apart. still happy i am pregnant, just questioning a lot of things in my life...including my "love" for my fiance...and whether i want to be with him anymore. )':

on top of that dealing wit the stress of keeping house clean, no income, keeping healthy foods in all of us--in turn keeping up on dishes.

then i have a friend in an abusive relationship. i have known her fooooor....almost 8 years. she was my sisters best friend...turns out her and i had more in common though. she is 18 and a mom. her bf is a guy i have known for 5 years, and ive never been fond of him. he threatened to rape her and punched her in the leg. i moved her out when she pregnant, when he threw her into the wall and to the ground. she went back. ((for those that are tempted to think ill of her dont--try being in an abusive relationship, its addictive)) so tomorrow night were going out for girl time without the kids, hopefully it will help us a lot to just spend some time together. talk old stories. 

so ya...story of my life


----------



## fuzz16 (Jan 17, 2011)

boys went to work with me yesterday...Sam got to run around for a bit, i think he enjoyed that and he really warmed up to a couple customers. Sebi of course was more popular, but customers are used to seeing him. it was good for them, they slept on my lap on the way home with no complaints lol


----------



## fuzz16 (Feb 5, 2011)

sam and sebi duked it out last ngiht...woke up to a scream and the cage is covered in blood. sebi wasnt hurt but had to wrap sams ear to get it to stop bleeding and he has a hole on his neck...glad im a light sleeper. their now seperated...


----------



## Yield (Feb 5, 2011)

[align=center]Oh no, I'm sorry that Sam and Sebi fought!! 

It's crazy how bunnies bleed so much when injured... When I accidentally cut Solara's nail too far, it was like a horror movie!

I recently had a bunny fight too, and it sucks! Dx

Which bun got out?

I hope Sam will be okay!


----------



## fuzz16 (Feb 7, 2011)

ya just sucks cause theyve been bonded for 7 months and then this all of a sudden. 

bleeding stopped eventually and had to bathe him, he seems a bit sad and been spending a lot of time cuddling with me. hes probably feeling pretty unloved since sebi turned on him.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 7, 2011)

Great pictures.


----------



## Nela (Feb 17, 2011)

Awww Brenda, it sounds like you are having a rough time as of late. I'll be thinking of you. Here's wishing you better days. Lots of hugs from me to you!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 18, 2011)

Whats up?


----------



## fuzz16 (May 19, 2011)

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> Whats up?


rabbits all rehomed...missing my buns...due in 6 weeks and then moving in 10. too busy and nothing to snuggle with and the cat just follows me so he can watch the toilet flush


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 21, 2011)

I am so sorry that you had to re home the buns. I had to chuckle at your cat liking to watch the toilet flush. I had a cat that would jump into the bath tub and walk back and forth when the water was almost gone.

I hope the next six weeks flyby for you and everything goes smoothly when the baby comes.


----------



## fuzz16 (May 23, 2011)

ya i am taking my daughter in for allergy testing to see if i was wrong. no more ear infections or runny nose though so it was the hay or rabbits or bedding...i feel horrid about rehoming my rabbits and request updates a lot. but i dont hear back from the lady who took sebi anymore. 

and yaa...due on my daughters 3rd birthday so itll be an interesting time. another girl, too. so at least i can reuse all the baby clothes 

my cat i raised, which she stays at my parents now, she would get in the bathtub when i showered and sit down and watch me...cats are soemthing else lol


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 29, 2011)

*fuzz16 wrote: *


> she would get in the bathtub when i showered and sit down and watch me...cats are soemthing else lol


Thats a crazy cat!


----------

